# For Sale 2005 28 Rsds



## wisoutbacker (Mar 7, 2010)

The kids are grown and it's time to downsize a bit. We are selling our 2005 Outback 28 RSDS. The unit has been stored indoors and is in excellent condition. The unit is located in southeastern Wisconsin. We are asking $13,600. PM me if you would like more information.

Thanks, Matt


----------

